# Sailing from Tampa to the Keys



## TSOJOURNER

I'm in the process of buying a boat in the Tampa area and want to get it to the Keys and points north on the east coast afterwards. I'm very concerned about sailing this area in Jul/Aug and was looking for some local knowledge regarding good anchorages and hurricane hiding holes. Would like to make most of the trip on the outside but keeping good hidey holes in mind on the way down.

Thanks!

Rick


----------



## funsailthekeys

*crusing south from Tampa*

There are lots of holes to hide in on the way down. I guess would be Venice, Charlotte Harbor, Ft. Myers, Naples and Marco Island. These are all on the intracoastal waterway and accessible from the gulf. After leaving Marco you can stop at Little Shark River (plenty deep and wide), next stop is Long Key or Marathon in the Keys both have good anchorages. Lastly island hop the rest of the way to Key West. Lots of places to lay over. Or you can sail straight to Key West in 30 hours if you do 5 knots. Hope this helps.


----------



## sailingdog

would help if you said what boat you had, as some hurricane holes are draft limited.


----------



## funsailthekeys

*hurricane holes*

Sorry, I have a 45' Gulfstar with a 5 1/2 ' draft.


----------



## camaraderie

You should have no worries getting down there as it is just a one night trip and forecasts give you plenty of warning these days. More worrisome is that once you are in the Keys...there is no safe harbor and you are exposed with nowhere to go and a draft that is limiting. 
I would look for an absolutely clear Caribbean and South Atlantic and then book hard for 5 days or so to get to Miami/Ft. Lauderdale through the Hawk Channel before anything can develop to put you at risk in the keys. Note that the East Coast bridges close when a named storm approaches to allow evacuations so you need to have your spots picked out and be there well in advance of the storm.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sailindog, I'll be in a Morgan O/I 33 with a 4' draft. I'm starting to have second thoughts about spending much time in Key West.


----------



## sailingdog

I don't blame you, especially with how draconina they're getting about fining people who run aground.  Easy to do...and now, very expensive to do.


latitude_chaser said:


> Sailindog, I'll be in a Morgan O/I 33 with a 4' draft. I'm starting to have second thoughts about spending much time in Key West.


----------



## brak

Hmm, I was thinking of going down to Boot key harbor for the winter. That place seems like a decently protected harbor (though, perhaps, not in hurricane  ). Or is it just an impression?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi lattitude chaser, I lived on my Cal 33 for a year between sunset Key and Christmas Island in Key West. I have made three trips across the Gulf, and a year trip through the Caribbean, South America and Cuba (back when you could). I have a lot of thoughts regarding Key West...First, it is harder to navigate around Key West than most people realize. There are only a few cuts and, now, few anchorages. There are irreverent currents around Key West, so I usually motor the last 10 miles. As for sailing in the summer...this is a fantastic time to sail! With the right weather, it is a beautiful sail from anywhere on the Gulf. I always! sail straight to KW, as taking the senic route is too hot and buggy and slow. I like the sail and I like the speed across the Gulf. There are very tall and not neccessarily marked navy towers out there, lots of fishing boats and thousands of crab pots to watch out for. I single-handed and therefor took a wide berth off shore and cut into KW about 50 miles off shore. I like to go under the 7 mile bridge and sleep at Honda State park (please write me about entering...kind of tricky, but a great resting and anchoring spot. From Honda, It takes a few hours to get to KW, but very protected and good aids to nav. with several bail-out places along the way. Water is free at KW, and dockage is reasonable at the city dock by Turtle Crawl if you call ahead. There can be severe weather at KW: I have seen a dozen water spouts at once, and really scary lightning. There can be quick winds to 45mph...however, NOAA is very accurate and gives plenty of warning all along both coasts. Write me if you have questions, All the best, Sailingvibe


----------



## camaraderie

Brak...definitely well protected for a winter mooring. Nothing down there is safe in a direct hit during hurricane season but from November to June it is a fine place to be!


----------



## brak

camaraderie said:


> Brak...definitely well protected for a winter mooring. Nothing down there is safe in a direct hit during hurricane season but from November to June it is a fine place to be!


Well, not much is protected against a direct hit anywhere, really. Say, I wanted to get down there during September-October. Where would be a good place to hide the boat until end of October, not too far from there but safe in case a hurricane decides to visit anyway?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sailinvibe, thanks for the info.


----------



## camaraderie

Brak...well I don't know what you would consider safe or close....But in order of closeness:
Lauderdale...up one of the canals. 
Jacksonville....up the St. John's in Green Cove Springs or nearby.
Georgia...Brunswick Landing or Langs in St. Mary's


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*I had to leave my boat three times and head north because of the threat of hurricanes*

Southern Florida is tough in the summer: very hot and humid, strong stroms, lightening, and the ever present danger of hurricanes...I would never do it again.


----------



## fullkeel7

Latitude, I'd be a little leery of spending ANY time in the Keys this time of year also. You might consider heading to Ft. Myers and taking the Caloosahatchee to the Okeechobee Waterway to the St Lucie River. There you would pick up the East Coast Intracoastal. You should be OK at the Port Mayaca RR Lift Bridge @ 49 feet vertical clearance. Just a consideration 

Bob


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Bob, that's exactly what I have been thinking about doing as it's getting pretty active out there, tropically speaking . How's the water level been on the lake? I know there were some posts describing some pretty low, even unpassable, levels.


----------



## camaraderie

Latest on OKeee:

*Important - Lake Okeechobee Levels Now Over 4 Feet [7/17/08]*
Published: July 17, 2008







Print 
*Our thanks to Captain Sterling for the very timely report below. This the FIRST time in a long time that we've had depths in the Okeechoee Waterway's crossing of the great lake better than 4 feet. Perhaps vessels drawing less than 3 1/2 feet might be able to make the crossing now, but, if it were me, I would still hire a local guide to lead us through!

***********
Not exactly sailboat counry yet!!


----------



## seadaddler

*IF Water level good*

If the water level was good for my 5 ft draft has anyone done
the tilt over with barrels at the 49 bridge with 55 ft mast.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi guys...quick update. We left Hudson and are now sitting at Boca Grande Marina on Gaspirilla Island in a transient slip for the night. Still struggling with the Keys. Gustav and all those storms coming off Africa have me concerned. MAYBE Marathon. So what's the deal with the Ft Myers to Marathon passage? Best channel to take from the Gulf on into the harbor? Local knowledge GREATLY appreciated!

Rick and Kristen
s/v Tiki
Long Passage | Kristen and Rick's Great Adventure


----------



## sander06

There are a couple of hurricane holes in Key Largo that are buried in the mangroves. The locals know about them, but they fill up fast (did I say they fill up fast?), when there's a hurricane a brewing!!

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## normandavison

*Dock or Mooring*

Will you be looking for a mooring or dock in Key West? Or do you plan on anchoring off?


----------



## KarlArthur

Anyone ever sailed from Tallahasse to the Keys?


----------



## Barquito

Welcome to SailNet, KarlArthur! In the future, feel free to start a new thread. This one is a wee bit old. I'm a Lake Michigan sailor, so, can't offer any advice.


----------



## colemj

It is a straight 350nm mostly South run to Key West. Most of the time pretty easy on that coast of Florida given usual wind direction and sea state (E/W and calm).

Mark


----------



## RegisteredUser

Getting out of Tallahassee might take some time...


----------



## contrarian

Only navigable water remotely close to Tallahassee would be the St. Marks River which is navigable by sailboat from the bridge on 98 at St. Marks to Apalachee Bay. There's no way to get out at Ochlockonee unless you draw less than a foot and a half of water. So short answer is no, there is not anyone who has sailed by boat from Tallahassee to the Keys unless one) you consider the spot where the Ochlockonee meets Lake Talquin as being part of Tallahassee and two) if you do consider it as part of Tallahassee then whoever might have done it would have had to do it on something like a Hobie Cat. Not likely but possible I suppose. Sounds like a challenge for Arcb to me !


----------

